# http://www.gameliebe.com/ und paysafecard



## varonn (30. August 2013)

hallo ein kollege fragte mich op mann bei ein spiel was 9,90€ kostet gebühren zahlen muss was da steht das nur ein gebühr kommt bei zwei stelligen zahlen  ein andere kollege sagte man musste gebühren zahlen 

Hinweis! Da paysafecard inzwischen Gebühren im zweistelligen Bereich berechnet, ist diese Zahlungsmethode für uns mit hohen Kosten verbunden. Da paysafecard verhandlungsunwillig ist, sind wir leider gezwungen eine Gebühr in Höhe von 6,9% für diese Zahlungsart einzuführen. Die einzige Alternative wäre eine Preiserhöhung all unserer Produkte, wovon wir allerdings Abstand nehmen, da dadurch all unsere Kunden benachteiligt werden würden. Wir bitten um Ihr Verständnis.


----------



## chbdiablo (30. August 2013)

Deutsche Sprache schwere Sprache.

Du musst "eine Gebühr von 6,9%" bezahlen und zwar immer.


----------



## keepster (4. September 2013)

Muss man denn nicht auch bei andere Zahlungsmethoden Gebühren bezahlen? KK, PP, etc.  Alles ist mit Gebühren verbunden - ich glaube nicht dass die paysafecard die einzige Firma ist 
Man muss halt berechnen dass sehr sehr viele Leute dies verwenden um Sachen Online zu bezahlen und sich dann überlegen ob es finanzielle Sinn macht dies abzuschreiben...?


----------



## Gameliebe (4. September 2013)

keepster schrieb:


> Muss man denn nicht auch bei andere Zahlungsmethoden Gebühren bezahlen? KK, PP, etc.  Alles ist mit Gebühren verbunden - ich glaube nicht dass die paysafecard die einzige Firma ist
> Man muss halt berechnen dass sehr sehr viele Leute dies verwenden um Sachen Online zu bezahlen und sich dann überlegen ob es finanzielle Sinn macht dies abzuschreiben...?


 
Richtig, alle Zahlungsanbieter berechnen uns als Händler natürlich Gebühren. Im Normalfall sind dies ab 1,5-6% vom Zahlungsbetrag. Bei Paysafecard sind es weit über 10% Gebühr.

Deswegen ist Paysafecard die einzige Zahlungsart, wo ihr eine Gebühr zahlen müsst (6,9% müsst ihr zahlen, den Rest tragen wir). Bei allen anderen Zahlungsarten tragen wir die Gebühr voll und geben diese nicht weiter.

Unser Tip: Nutzt https://www.barzahlen.de/ - Dies ist eine neue Alternative zur Paysafecard. Ihr bekommt nach dem Kauf einen Zahlschein angezeigt, mit dem könnt ihr beim nächsten DM oder Real Markt bar an der Kasse bezahlen und die erfolgreiche Bezahlung wird sofort an unser System gemeldet und das System schickt euch eure Spiel bzw Download zu. Man hat auch kein nerviges Restguthaben wie bei Paysafecard, da man nur das bezahlt was es kostet. Und natürlich keine Gebühr bei uns.

Hoffe konnte damit für etwas Aufklärung sorgen! 

Viele Grüße,
Lukas vom Gameliebe-Team


----------



## handyguy (6. September 2013)

Bei 9,90€ sind das so um die 68 cent. Es macht mmN nicht so einen grossen unterschied. Für eine kreditkarte zahlst du ja eine jahresgebühr


----------



## Desktop (6. September 2013)

Ich denke, dass die paysafecard hauptsächlich für geringe Beträge genutzt wird und das meistens auch von eher jungen Leuten, die keine Kreditkarte wollen oder haben. Und richtig, die würde richtig Geld kosten. Von daher finde ich diese 6,9% auch nicht weiter tragisch im Vergleich zur Gesamtsumme.


----------



## keepster (20. September 2013)

@gameliebe... hab mir die Seite jetzt mal angeschaut...
wenn sie dir einen SMS zuschicken kostet dass dann was? ;P
Finde dass mit den Gebühren etwas übertrieben den wie schon erwähnt verwenden die meisten die PSC für Mitgliedschaften, gaming usw sprich man kommt nie auf so ein hohen Betrag...


----------



## blahimo (27. Januar 2014)

ja, das mit dem barzahlen finde ich auch ganz gut. benutze das eigentlich immer, wenn es sich anbietet. die sms kostet dich auch nichts.


----------

